# Does having a fursona make you a furry?



## F.lee_art (Jun 8, 2019)

It's something I've been curious to hear other people's opinions on, I personally have a sona, but don't understand much about the community. What makes you define yourself as a "furry"?


----------



## PercyD (Jun 8, 2019)

Thats.... kinda the point of the furry fandom. *Squint*

You have OCs that are based off of animals, in particular, an OC that represents yourself. I would say you can be in the furry fandom without having a sona.

But if you have a fursona, you're full blown, furry fandom card carrier. I draw the little pictures you use on your fandom card too. >u>


----------



## F.lee_art (Jun 8, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Thats.... kinda the point of the furry fandom. *Squint*
> 
> You have OCs that are based off of animals, in particular, an OC that represents yourself. I would say you can be in the furry fandom without having a sona.
> 
> But if you have a fursona, you're full blown, furry fandom card carrier. I draw the little pictures you use on your fandom card too. >u>


That makes sense! I guess I've always been unsure because from the outside, it seems almost like an exclusive club that if you don't participate actively in, you're not really a member.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 8, 2019)

Cococatastrophe said:


> That makes sense! I guess I've always been unsure because from the outside, it seems almost like an exclusive club that if you don't participate actively in, you're not really a member.


hahahahaha-

Oh~, you're sweet. We're all trash here.


----------



## catscom (Jun 11, 2019)

I've always been of the opinion that you are a furry if you identify as one.  As in you are willing to say, even if to yourself, "Yeah I'm a furry."  Having anthropomorphic characters/OCs does not necessarily mean you identify with the furry subculture more broadly, and you certainly don't need to have a fursona to identify with the subculture.  Being a furry is extremely inclusive in that regard, and it's unfortunate in a way that people think they _need_ to have an extremely personal fursona, a bunch of art, regular convention trips, and even a fursuit in order to be a "real furry".
It has more to do with identification into the subculture and activities within for me.  I find that these are better markers of what a furry is, and especially the former.


----------



## F.lee_art (Jun 11, 2019)

catscom said:


> I've always been of the opinion that you are a furry if you identify as one.  As in you are willing to say, even if to yourself, "Yeah I'm a furry."  Having anthropomorphic characters/OCs does not necessarily mean you identify with the furry subculture more broadly, and you certainly don't need to have a fursona to identify with the subculture.  Being a furry is extremely inclusive in that regard, and it's unfortunate in a way that people think they _need_ to have an extremely personal fursona, a bunch of art, regular convention trips, and even a fursuit in order to be a "real furry".
> It has more to do with identification into the subculture and activities within for me.  I find that these are better markers of what a furry is, and especially the former.



This is a very thorough answer, thank you! I think I occupy somewhat of an awkward place because while I enjoy making Artwork of the furry variety, I never got into the subculture, I just know of it. But diving more into it, every single person I've met online or irl are super cool and incredibly polite people


----------



## catscom (Jun 11, 2019)

Cococatastrophe said:


> This is a very thorough answer, thank you! I think I occupy somewhat of an awkward place because while I enjoy making Artwork of the furry variety, I never got into the subculture, I just know of it. But diving more into it, every single person I've met online or irl are super cool and incredibly polite people


I'm happy you're enjoying it so far!  Hopefully you'll like to stick around.  :')


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 17, 2019)

Being a furry just means you like anthropomorphic animals. That’s it. Case and point. If you’re a fan of that then technically you’re a furry. 

But it all comes down to labels. If you don’t want the label, don’t take it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

a furry is just a person who has a liking for anthropomorphism.

your character itself doen't have to be anthropomorphic but that would be a big indicator of liking anthropomorphism.

you can just be a person that likes to look at anthropomorphism and not associate yourself with it.

my landlord John did that for years.


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 26, 2019)

Well Me personally? I feel like You wouldn't really know what a fursona was unless you're a furry cuz i didn't till i joined.. So i'll say yes.. or rather someone who wasn't a furry wouldn't have a interest in having a fursona.. if that makes sense?


----------



## Keefur (Jun 26, 2019)

I would have to say yes on this question.  If someone has an appreciation of anthro art, writings, etc., they may not be an actual Furry.  If you go so far as to create a fursona, then yeah... You are definitely a Furry, and if you think otherwise, either you don't need to be in the Fandom, or you are in denial.


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve always seen it as if you say you aren’t a furry then you aren’t a furry. The furry fandom isn’t like others in which it’s based off like a book or movie or game or something, it’s just a community of people with a similar interest in a thing that can be a lot more free than stuck inside a certain world with certain characters at the base. Having a fursona doesn’t necessarily mean you are a furry, you can have an anthro animal persona and not associate with the fandom at all.  Calling it a fursona and using it to represent yourself doesn’t mean you have to be in the fandom unless you have an interest in the fandom, regardless of if you have an animal sona or not. I guess that t really just comes down to wether or not you call yourself a furry. You can’t just tell somebody that they are in a fandom because of this or that. I don’t really know tbh but I think you can’t force somebody into a fandom if they don’t want to be just because they have a certain persona. I know it’s more difficult to say when it’s as specific as having an animal and humans could just be a coincidence but still.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 26, 2019)

If you want to join in the furry fandom and you have a fursona, yup. It's possible that a lot of people who appreciate anthropomorphic animals and have anthro characters insist that they are NOT furries because they don't want the stigma associated with the label. I think there is a point when you have to admit that your tendencies make you part of a subculture, if you are entirely happy with it or not.

People who have fursonas but insist that they are not furries are like sexually active nymphomaniacs who insist that they are asexual virgins, in my view.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 26, 2019)

Keefur said:


> I would have to say yes on this question.  If someone has an appreciation of anthro art, writings, etc., they may not be an actual Furry.  If you go so far as to create a fursona, then yeah... You are definitely a Furry, and if you think otherwise, either you don't need to be in the Fandom, or you are in denial.



Denial like in the closet denial or denial as in I am a furry freak and this is weird denial?


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 28, 2019)

Some people seem to fit into the category of "furry" (at least with the broadest definition of "someone who is a fan of anthropomorphic animals") but don't like to label themselves as such. For example I have seen people who draw mostly anthropomorphic art or even have what is essentially a fursona, but do not identify as really apart of the fandom. I mean, some of these people might just be in denial (as mentioned) or not comfortable with the fandom . . . I've noticed in most cases I think it has to do with people not wanting to be associated with the stigma that still sort of seems to be floating outside the fandom.
which, in other words, more or less seems to always boil down to people not liking the fact that yiff exists and don't want to be associated with the sexual side of the fandom.

While I am not a big label user myself, I won't deny someone if they refer to me as a furry. Because I basically am. While I never do say it explicitly or unsolicitedly, I know I check off all the marks of what would count me as a furry.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Uhh technically ahh...
Just one answer...

Y E S

Bruh, because fursona is anthromorphic animal. It's not persona or whatever.
You couldn't make fursona, when you don't know what is a furry and furry fandom.
Impossibru, yep.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm a no yiff, no fursuit, decently made character furry. What I mean is, I like to roleplay with a good story in mind and most of my characters act more human than anthro.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm a no yiff, no fursuit, decently made character furry. What I mean is, I like to roleplay with a good story in mind and most of my characters act more human than anthro.


*Cough* anthro is not like a human?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> *Cough* anthro is not like a human?



It is, I mean that my characters don't really act like the normal "playful cartoon" furry archetype. Some are downright evil and totalitarian.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Got it.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 28, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Denial like in the closet denial or denial as in I am a furry freak and this is weird denial?


Yes... to both.

If someone creates a fursona, either they are Furry, or they are trying to start their own fandom?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 28, 2019)

Please refer to panels 7 through 10 for all answers to your question.








One of us. One of us.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 28, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Please refer to panels 7 through 10 for all answers to your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accurate, but I'm stuck before being the furry... Yeah yeah, I am but actually I don't feel like I am... *sad*


----------



## Tyno (Jun 28, 2019)

Still waiting for @Some Moron to make his :V


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jun 30, 2019)

I have a sona simply because one of my friends kept posting art of theirs and I started wondering what animal would fit me and commissioned one. Other than that, I don't really associate with the fandom and all that so for me I wouldn't call myself a furry. My sona is just one of multiple characters I have (mostly human/humanoid) that I like to get art of. 
So that's me lol.


----------



## F.lee_art (Jul 2, 2019)

BeauJayWolffo47 said:


> Well Me personally? I feel like You wouldn't really know what a fursona was unless you're a furry cuz i didn't till i joined.. So i'll say yes.. or rather someone who wasn't a furry wouldn't have a interest in having a fursona.. if that makes sense?


ಠ_ʖಠ This comment came for my wig...


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes and no I seen people with a fursona but not in the fandom.
That causes people to mess with them and say oh your a furry.


----------



## Bullslayer (Jul 4, 2019)

having a fursona will get others thinking you are a furry for sure but the actual definition of what makes one a furry or just someone whos just a supporter of furries seems to be open to opinion i guess. As far as i know the fursona itself is supposed to be a combination of things that help describe you as a person. Example: Mine is a cyber wolf, well least hes supposed to be, (WIP), anyway, wolf cause wolves are my favorite animal and by extension werewolves are my favorite mythical beast. Cyber wolf because i'm a huge nerd who likes computer science and robotics as well as sci fi games. Red is my favorite color with secondary colors being black and grey to symbolize how mono tone i generally can be. I generally tend to be a social outcast so too many different colors feels too out going for my personality i guess.


----------

